# The older I get, the more I appreciate time.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I've noticed that I find myself more often savoring the moment - whether it's playing with my kids, hugging my wife, or just being with true friends. I'm realizing how fast life goes by. And there's no way to hit the brakes because it's true that time waits for nobody. I've seen friends and family members who I thought would never die, pass thru this life. I've noticed gray hair on people, including myself. And this got me thinking about eternity. 

This life is not even one blink of an eye compared to eternity. Eternity is forever. It is never ending. And we are just one moment away from it. At any moment, our heart could stop beating. Our lungs could stop breathing and we would step right into eternity, forever. The question is where will we end up? God makes it very clear in his word, that there is a heaven and there is a hell. Nothing in-between. He said that if we repent and believe on his son Jesus Christ, we would be saved. We would spend eternity in heaven. 

Forget about religion because it can't save you. Only a relationship with Jesus Christ can save you. We have all been born into sin. We are all sinners and there is none righteous, no not one. Not the pope, not the nun, not the pastor, not the priest, not the evangelist - None! We are all in desperate need of a savior. And if we turn from our sin and follow Jesus Christ, he will cleanse us and redeem us with his precious blood. Jesus Christ is the only way to heaven. He is our only hope.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Amen


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Great post F&C!! Thanks for your daily devotion to spreading the Good News.
All Glory goes to God.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, Amen & Glory to God.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very good post F&C.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

JCIMS said:


> Great post F&C!! Thanks for your daily devotion to spreading the Good News.
> All Glory goes to God.


x2


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good post.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Another good post, grey hair, heck heredity has left me w/ just fenders!!lol


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

F&C, you and I don't always see eye to eye but we do on this post. Great post, well worded. Thanks bud. :smile:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great reminder on Sunday Morn...thx


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

so true, amen bro


----------

